# What color are they?



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

What colour are these Beautiful Homers?
*The Hen (the cock behind) :*
http://s17.postimg.org/ku3zu8xe7/Homer_pair.jpg
*The hen & the cock :*
http://s7.postimg.org/65tfa2r0b/Homers.jpg


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

From those pics I would guess a blue at pattern pied and a blue - dilute - spread (dun) pied

Could you show us the tail, flights and eye of the brown coloured bird?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hei NZ pigeon, thank you for the reply ... the hen is on eggs now I will take pictures when she's outside .. btw the cock has a mismatched eyes colour ... one is bull and one is Orange, is it good/bad?
I heared that homers with mismatched eyes are actually bad , how true is it?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know how true it is but I know that the bull eye is caused through the lack of pigment to that area, so because these birds are pied around the face that is why one eye is bull, It is purely a lack of pigment as as far as I know causes no issues with sight or race ability.


----------

